# Smoked goat leg roast-Excellent



## DonnaBelle (Oct 23, 2012)

Recipe for a smoked 4-5 lb goat roast.

Brine goat roast in 1 gallon of water OVERNIGHT with 1 cup of salt and 1 cup of sugar added.

pat roast dry and make about 6-8 slits in it and stuff with the fat from one slice of bacon.

Rub the roast with your preferred seasonings.  I then put a marinade on the roast consisting of l/2 cup of peach marmalade, l/4 cup of honey along with a l/4 cup of honey mustard salad dressing.  Or use your preferred marinade.

Make a packet of 2 cups hickory chips soaked in water overnight.  We have a hickory nut tree on the ranch so DH just cut a small limb off and chopped it up for me, but you can buy wood chips at the supermarket most places.  To make the packet use aluminum foil and cut a few holes in the top of the packet for the smoke to escape onto the meat.  Put the packet in the grill over the flame part of the grill.  I doubled the aluminum foil so it would be strong.

I heated my outdoor  gas grill to 500 degrees, but you can also do this with a charcoal grill.

I put the roast on the grill and smoked it  for 1 hour, then removed it and put it in my oven in an airtight dutch oven at 190 degrees.  No other liquid or anything else but the meat.

Heat your oven inside at 190 degrees.

I put it in at 7:00 pm last night and took it out this morning at 7:00 am.  I let it cool, and left the meat juices in and pulled it apart and let it set it the juice till we ate it at lunchtime.

Guys this was smoked just enough and the cooking it overnight at such a low temp made it so tender.

This was a 95 lb wether (9 mo. old Nubian) and he was wethered at 2 months of age so no goaty taste at all.

Any questions, PM me.

DonnaBelle


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Oct 23, 2012)

*Mmm sounds delicious! I can't wait to try goat! 


Is wethering supposed to help make them taste milder?*


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 23, 2012)

Boy does that sound good!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Yum! Count me in for lunch!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Oct 23, 2012)

Wethering a goat (removing the testes) at about 2 months of age prevents the release of male hormones into the meat of the animal.  Thus making the meat less "bucky".

When people shoot a deer for meat, they usually go for a doe, about 80 to 120 lbs.  Very few people will eat buck meat.  

In fact, when people eat deer, if it's not been slaughtered, bled out, processed with care that no intrals foul the meat, it can be very strong or meat can be tainted.

This is the first goat we have had processed.  I tried to figure out (do research) what gender, age, weight and method of cooking to use so that we enjoyed the meat we have put so much time and effort into raising ourselves.

So far I have grilled chops, cooked a roast in the oven with onion soup as a dressing while cooking it and smoked the roast and slow baked in the oven.  It has all been very tasty with no strong "goat" taste at all.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Oct 23, 2012)

Good to know.....We have yet to taste goat but are looking to raise our own for food. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lovinglife (Nov 8, 2012)

In Idaho there is the odd doe season for deer hunting, but most hunt bucks, the meat is great.  I have noticed that deer from different regions taste different, some areas I won't waste time on a deer, they just taste bad no matter what.  

I will probably try an intact billy, though a young one, will make sure he has a good diet and be as healthy as possible.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 8, 2012)

That sounds yummy!


----------

